

16 American cities foreign governments warn their citizens about - PilateDeGuerre
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/govbeat/wp/2013/11/14/16-american-cities-foreign-governments-warn-their-citizens-about//?print=1

======
davidsmith8900
\- It's funny how places where foreigners have been warned about, are the same
places that many of us have no option but to live there.

